# Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!



## Thomas3619 (23. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in meinem 16x6 m Teich 3 Bodenabläufe. Ich hatte erst überlegt mir ein paar Kois anzuschaffen. Bin aber nun doch am überlegen. Nun meinte ein Freund der TEiche baut zu mir, dass es nicht gut für Teiche ist, wenn man das Wasser aus der Tiefe ansaugt. D.h. ausser beim Koiteich sollte man Wasser max. bis 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ansaugen, weil man sonst die Biologie des TEiches zerstört. Ausserdem würde sich durch die Zersetzung durch Mikroorganismen kaum Schlamm bilden. Max. ein paar Millimeter pro Jahr. 

Nun meine Frage hier im Forum. Ist das so?? Habe ich wenn ich keine Kois reinsetze mir jetzt umsonst die Arbeit gemacht??? Saugt Naturagart z.B. nicht auch vom Grund ab???
Bitte um Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Testpilot (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass alle Koiteiche mit BA eine biologisches Ungleichgewicht aufweisen würden. Vorstellen kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Thomas,
ich kann deinen "Teichbauer" gerne mal zu mir einladen. Dann zeige ich ihm in meiner IH was die Kois für Sch... erzeugen, und die liegt nun mal auf Grund. Witzigerweise ist da auch ein Bodenablauf.

Meine Meinung: Soll er Teiche bauen und nur vom Skimmer Wasser ziehen. In 3 Wochen hat er einige Wasserchemieprobleme 

Setz dir ruhig ein paar Kois in deinen Teich, alles OK


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Thomas,

Deine Bodenabläufe und die damit verbundene Arbeit war gewiss nicht umsonst! 

Ich kenne niemanden mit einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Koiteich, der keinen Bodenablauf hätte.

Es geht doch darum - wie Uwe schon schrieb - den Kot und Mulm aus dem Teich zu bekommen. 
Für die Biologie sorgen getrennt liegende Pflanzenfilter oder integrierte Pflanzenzonen und natürlich auch der biologische Filter!

Ich kann Dir - vor allem bei Deiner Teichgröße - Koi nur empfehlen! 

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass andere Fische dort dann nicht leben könnten...  - Wieso auch?


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen DAnk für Eure schnelle Antworten. Also dass für einen Koiteich die Abläufe gut sind ist unbestritten. Er meinte ja auch , dass diese für Kois sinnvoll sind, weil die eine bessere Pflege brauchen. 
Ich hatte ihm nur gesagt, dass ich gerne Pflanzen bei mir einsetzen würde(Unterwasserpflanzen) weil ich gelesen habe, dass die sehr wichtig sind. Nur habe ich auch gelesen, dass Kois gerne die Pflanzen fressen. Also war meine Überlegung doch keine kois zu halten. Und genau daraufhin meinte er, dass dann meine Bodenabläufe eher schädlich wären, weil die Wasserschichten vermischt werden und dies sich nachhaltig schlecht auf Mikroorganismen auswirkt. Ich solle die dann lieber nicht betreiben und wasser zum Filter max. bis 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche absaugen. ????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Thomas,
also bei einem Naturteich ohne Technik machen BA's durchaus keinen Sinn  Da hat dein Teichbauer Recht 

Und ja Koi fressen gerne Pflanzen (zumindest knabbern sie sie an) Aber Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut z.B. lassen sie eigentlich in Ruhe (war zumindest bei mir so)
Man kann die Pflanzen auch mit Steinen verankern, das die Koi sie nicht durch den Teich schleppen.


----------



## Volker S (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Thomas,

Koiteiche haben deshalb auch meist ein anderes Profil - eben optimiert auf "Drecksammelstellen", wo die BA's dann sitzen. Und da das Profil eben anders ist, sollte dann auch abgesaugt werden. Theoretisch könnte man auf dem BA noch ein Zwischenrohr drauf setzen, damit ein flacher Mulmbereich stehen bleibt. Praktisch bringt das nichts, wenn Du gründelnde Fische hast. Denn mit der Zeit ist dann auch hier der Schlamm weg.

Ein naturnaher Teich, welcher ruhig Belebtschlamm-Zonen ausbilden darf hat weniger die "Staubsaugercharakteristik", sondern hat einen größflächig geraden Bodengrund. Die Absaugung dann höher, gerade weil man einen ungestörten Bodengrund (Flußkies und auch größere Felsbereiche) mit intakter Fauna haben möchte. Die Schlammecken gehören dann allerdings auch dazu.


-volker-


----------



## Jogibärle (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Thomas,

ich glaub manche Teichbauer haben keine Ahnung von der Materie. Ein Bodenablauf ist das beste, es zieht den ganzen Dreck (wie in einer Badewanne) ab,wie Uwe es erwähnte. Große Kois geben einen massiven Kot ab und der muß schließlich aus dem Teich raus und auch sonst mancher Schmutz. 
Deine Teichgröße ist super für Kois.


grüße Jürgen:hai



PS: Manchmal weiß man nicht was richtig ist, der eine sagt ein wenig Schlamm am Boden ist gut (grad für den Winter) und der eine sagt der Teich sollte mega sauber sein von Schmutz usw.  hmm...


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Moin.

Kann es sein, dass nicht alle die Fragestellung richtig verstanden haben? 

Der Teichbauer von Thomas sagt, dass sich der Einsatz eines BA seiner Meinung nach auf Koiteiche beschränken sollte, da diese sowieso etwas anders betrieben werden. Manche sagen auch "Freilandaquarium" dazu. 

Ein normaler Gartenteich ohne Koi braucht m.M.n. nicht auf biegen und brechen einen Bodenablauf. Wenn man im Herbst ein Netz spannen und über das Jahr immer wieder verwelktes rechtzeitig herausholen kann, sollte sich die Schlammschicht nur langsam aufbauen.... So langsam, dass nur alle paar Jahre vorsichtig ein Teil davon rausgeholt werden muss. 

Bei uns liegt die Pumpe im alten Teich vor allem im Frühjahr und Herbst eher flach unter der Wasseroberfläche. Viel bringt das aber auch nicht (von wegen "damit das wärmere Wasser weiter unten nicht durchmischt wird"), weil man beim Betreiben von größeren Pumpen zwangsläufig eine Strömung im Teich erzeugt. Und diese durchmischt nun mal die "Schichten". 
Steckt mal ein Thermometer in den Filter und in den Teich (tiefste Stelle) und messt nach.


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Servus



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ein normaler Gartenteich ohne Koi braucht m.M.n. nicht auf biegen und brechen einen Bodenablauf.


Da bin ich voll auf deiner Seite.

Nur, wenn man schon einen neuen Teich anlegt, bzw. einen vorhandenen vergrößert, bin ich der Meinung, man sollte diese geringe Investition tätigen, auch wenn man Ihn nur selten benötigt. Man weiß ja nie was noch kommt (Fische) und dann ist es zu spät oder man muß Klimmzüge machen um einen BA in einen vorhandenen Teich zu integrieren.


----------



## Thomas3619 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

danke Annett.  Ich wusste schon nicht mehr wie ich es ausdrücken sollte. Aber genau wie Du geschrieben hast ging es darum welche Technik man braucht, wenn man keine Kois kauft.

 Mir geht es darum: Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr den Teich gebaut, da der von meinem Vater kaputt war.   Er hatte einen von ca. 3x8 m Größe (1m tief).. Ohne Technik!!! Nix ausser ab und zu mal Wasser vom Bach nachfüllen. Und das seit ca. 15 Jahren. Der Teich war fast den ganzen Tag im Schatten. Das Wasser sicherlich manchmal trübe aber nie total veralgt. Ca. 20 Goldfische ein paar __ Molche und Pflanzen. Als ich ihn leer machte war ca. 20 cm Schlamm drin mit allen möglichen Tieren (__ Käfer?)

Also wollte ich es besser machen, da meiner auch fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht. Ich wollte nie einen Koiteich aber habe immer gesagt, vielleicht mache ich mal 2-3 mit rein. So . Nun hatte ich im Forum hin und her gelesen und auch Hilfe bekommen. Zum Schluss hatte ich mich für einen Bodenablauf entschieden (bzw 3) mit Sifi und helix.
 Naja natürlich mit entsprechenden Kosten. Mein Kumpel hat mich nun etwas verunsichert mit der Aussage: " Wenn Du kaum Kois reintun willst ist Bodenablauf Quatsch, da Du die Schichten im Teich vermischst und so die Bakterien schädigst. Die Frage ist nat. für mich immer:"Wieviel Technik (Pumpem kosten ja auch Strom) braucht man für einen Teich mit 10 Goldfischen (nat. können die sich auch vermehren:smoki) und 2 Kois. Meine Freundin würde aus kostengründen nicht nein sagen, wenn ich keine 240 Watt verbrauche. 
Naja ich merke schon eine Lösung ist nicht einfach. 
Ich habe nun vor einen Bachlauf zu bauen . Denke das sieht gut aus und ist gut. Mache da aber ein neues Thema auf. Wäre nett, wenn ich auch da ein paar Infos bekommen könnte.


----------



## schrope (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

 Hmm.....

Irgendwie bringt mich das Thema zum Nachdenken!
Ich hab ja nicht unbedingt einen reinen Koi-Teich sondern einen naturnahen Gartenteich mit zwei Koi und 6 Schleierschwänzen, sowie auch bepflanzte Flachwasserzonen.
Nun schreibt ihr das es nicht gut ist wenn man die Schichten im Teich durch eine zu starke Pumpe durchmischt.
Ich dachte immer das es gilt einmal den gesamten Teichinhalt pro Stunde duch einen Filter zu jagen und deshalt wollte ich mir auch eine HP 20.000 zulegen, damit ich nach abzug der Höhenverlust und Rohrverluste auf meine 14.000 Liter/h komme. 
Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich mir nicht lieber eine 16.000er zulege und nur 10m³/h fördere, oder noch weniger??? 

Ist eine zu starke Strömung im Teich schlecht für die Pflanzen, oder die Fische? 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Starvalley (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*



schrope schrieb:


> :
> ...Irgendwie bringt mich das Thema zum Nachdenken!



Das ist schon mal sehr gut - Sehr viele Menschen denken zuvor nicht nach und hinterher leiden die Fische.



schrope schrieb:


> :
> Ich hab ja nicht unbedingt einen reinen Koi-Teich sondern einen naturnahen Gartenteich mit zwei Koi und 6 Schleierschwänzen, sowie auch bepflanzte Flachwasserzonen.
> Nun schreibt ihr das es nicht gut ist wenn man die Schichten im Teich durch eine zu starke Pumpe durchmischt.
> Ich dachte immer das es gilt einmal den gesamten Teichinhalt pro Stunde duch einen Filter zu jagen und deshalt wollte ich mir auch eine HP 20.000 zulegen, damit ich nach abzug der Höhenverlust und Rohrverluste auf meine 14.000 Liter/h komme.
> Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich mir nicht lieber eine 16.000er zulege und nur 10m³/h fördere, oder noch weniger???



Wass dieses Thema angeht, bin ich zwar auch nicht unbedingt "der" Fachmann, kann aber soweit folgendes dazu beitragen:
Es soll nicht das gesamte Teichwasserasser in einer Stunde durch den Filter gejagt werden, sondern das Teichvolumen. Wenn Du einen 15.000 Liter Teich hast sollten in der Stunde 15.000 Liter durchgehen. Dennoch wirst Du Bereiche im Wasser haben, welche nicht so oft angesaugt und gefiltert werden. Schließlich hast Du unterschiedliche Strömungen, wo die Sogwirkung der Pumpe nicht ganz so kräftig ist. Eigentlich reicht sogar das Teichvolumen in zwei Stunden aus - mehr schadet jedoch auf keinen Fall (Wie man bei der Bundeswehr sagt: Reserve hat Ruh.

Ich z.B. habe meine Pumpe in einer Wassertiefe von 30 - 40 cm hängen. Dadurch wird hauptsächlich das Wasser der oberen Teichhälfte abgesaugt und vermischt sich nur wenig mit der unteren Schicht. Von Herbst bis zum Anfang des Frühlings reicht das auch aus. Durch die nur minimale Bewegung der unteren Wasserschicht habe ich so z.B. (vergangene Woche wieder gemessen) im oberen Bereich 4°C und auf dem Grund 7°C. Das sind 3°C Unterschied, für die Dir die Fische Dankbar sind. Wenn die Algenblüte anfängt und das Wasser wärmer ist, schalte ich meinen Satelitenfilter - welcher auf dem Grund liegt - mit hinzu. Das sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser im unteren Bereich nicht eintrübt und hält den "Dreck" vom Grund.



schrope schrieb:


> :
> Ist eine zu starke Strömung im Teich schlecht für die Pflanzen, oder die Fische?



Hierauf kann Dir sicher keiner eine genaue Auskunft geben. Es hängt von den Faktoren "Pflanzen", "Fische" und "Strömungsstärke" ab. Manche mögen mehr davon, manche vertragen weniger. Eine gewisse "Grundströmung" sollte jedoch in jedem Gewässer vorhanden sein, um keine "Gammelecken" entstehen zu lassen. Ich denke, bei einer Durchflussmenge des Teichvolumens in 1-2 Stunden, ist genügend Bewegung drin. Ich kann dazu jederzeit meinen Satelitenfilter vom Rand aus abstellen und habe im unteren Bereich (Ruhebereich) auch wirklich Ruhe. Ständige starke Strömungen ermöglichen auch Fischen, welche das eigentlich bevorzugen, keinerlei Möglichkeit einmal eine Pause einzulegen. Macht aber auch keinen Sinn, wenn Du allgemein astreines Wasser hast und das Wasser an einem beruhigten Ende des Teiches anfängt zu "modern".


Hoffe, damit zur Erweiterung Deines Kenntnisstandes beigetragen zu haben.
Richtig weiterbringen wird Dich das jedoch nicht. Das musst Du dann selbst ausprobieren. Ist aber alles gar nicht so kompliziert, wie es im ersten Moment erscheint.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Hiho, ich sehe das nicht so ...
Wenn es nach dir ginge müsste ich also eine Pumpe mit 110m³ betreiben ?

Das geschriebene mag bei reinen Koiteichen, ohne Bodengrund und Bepflanzung so gelten, aber nicht bei naturnahen pflanzenreichen Teichen ohne Überbesatz.

Wenn ich den Teich in einer Stunde umwälze mag ich sicherlich eine gute mechanische Reinigung vorgenommen haben, habe aber den Bakterien im Filter nicht die Zeit gegeben ihre "Arbeit" zu verrichten, hier spielt die Kontaktzeit Bakterien-->Wasser eine Rolle und nicht das ich das Wasser mit Macht durch den Filter drücke.

Zu deinem Temperaturunterschied *Wasser oben - Wasser unten*:

Selbst wenn du das Wasser nicht umwäzen würdes steigt das wärme Wasser nach oben und das kältere sinkt ab (Ausnahme: Wasser um 4°C [größte Dichte]), das ist nunmal ein physikalisches Gesetz.
Dein Wasser ist oben nur kurzzeitig kälter da es sich durch Wind und Aussentemperatur schneller abkühlt, genauso wird es durch die wärmeren Aussentemperuren und Sonnenschein schneller warm.
Selbst der Wind sorgt für eine Umwälzung der Wasserschichten.

Das das Wasser unter langsammer auskühlt liegt auch mit an der gespeicherten Wärme im Boden, welche wieder an das Wasser abgegeben wird.
Man kann das an den Temperaturaufzeichnungen in 2m Tiefe sehr gut sehen wann diese Energie aufgebraucht ist, dann geht die Temperatur sehr schnell runter.

so, meine 20 Ct dazu ...


Axel


----------



## schrope (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*

Okay, danke euch beiden für die Antworten, aber ich hab mich leider vorhin etwas zu ungünstig ausgedrückt.

1.) mein System ist ein Schwerkraftsystem, also BA und Skimmer, da kann ich nicht in der Mitte ansaugen....

2.) Es ist mir bewusst das die Kontaktzeit im Biofilter berücksichtigt werden muss, deshalb plane ich mein System mit Bypass zum Biofilter, d.h. ich jage dann ~ 15m³/h durch den Siebfilter und ca. 1/3 bis die Hälfte durch den Biofilter zwecks Kontaktzeit. 
Daduch etsteht eine Strömung die wie ich meine nicht unbedeutend sein wird.
Ist das dann eben nicht schlecht für die Fische wenn sie wie du schreibst nicht merh zur Ruhe kommen können?

3.) Wegen der Temperaturen meinte ich eher die Erwärmung des gesamten Teiches im Sommer, da ich höchstens erst jetzt den Filter in Betrieb nehmen würde wo die Temperaturen wieder über 5°C liegen.
Jedoch ist es für die Fische im Sommer nicht schlecht wenn das gesamte Wasser sich zu stark erwärmt?

4.) Ich bin mir nun auch nicht mehr sicher ob ich den BA nun immer mit offen lassen soll, oder ihn nur hin und wieder mitlaufen lassen soll und in der übrigen Zeit nur vom Skimmern ansauge. 

 Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie es am besten bzw. richtig ist?


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf nur für Koiteiche?? Bitte helft!!!*



schrope schrieb:


> 4.) Ich bin mir nun auch nicht mehr sicher ob ich den BA nun immer mit offen lassen soll, oder ihn nur hin und wieder mitlaufen lassen soll und in der übrigen Zeit nur vom Skimmern ansauge.
> 
> :


in der wärmeren Jahreszeit ist der Bodenablauf oder Tiefenabsaugung sehr wichtig, da ja jetzt die Fische kräfig anfangen zu fressen und das kommt dann auch wieder raus und sinkt nach unten.

Im Sommer habe ich bei mir beide Bodenabsaugungen auf und den Skimmer etwas gedrosselt (Blütenstaub etc. absaugen).

Axel


----------

